# Please Select Boot Device



## iMagUdspEllr (Feb 6, 2010)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section. However, I'm not sure what is causing the problem. So, I don't know which section to put it in.

I built my computer about 6 months ago. It worked perfectly and booted up properly the first time I turned it on despite this being the first computer I have ever built. 

Now, whenever I start up my computer it requests that I 'select a proper boot device or insert a boot disc and then press enter'. If I press enter it merely gives me the message again. I press ctrl+alt+delete and the computer will restart and then give me the same message again. If I hard power off my computer and turn it on enough times it eventually loads the OS (Vista 64 bit) properly and functions completely normally.

I have gone into BIOS to look around at the settings to see if anything is out of the ordinary. Whenever a problem occurs it appears that the computer isn't detecting the hard drive. Or, it isn't starting I don't know. I have reset all of the internal connections inside the computer to try to fix the problem. It hasn't changed anything. 

Thank you all for your help in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Brands and Models of the Motherboard, PSU, Video Card, Hard drive are you running?
Do you ever receive and BSOD' or sudden shut offs?


----------



## iMagUdspEllr (Feb 6, 2010)

Motherboard: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard

PSU: PC Power and Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V

Video Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1180-AR GeForce GTX 285 1GB

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"

I never receive a blue screen or suddenly shut off. Everything works perfectly regardless of how hard I push my computer after the OS loads. It runs like a champ. It just started failing to load the operating system properly this week.

I appreciate the quick response. I didn't think anyone was awake in America right now lol.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just us dummies that get up early all week for work and then seem to wake up the same time on Saturday

D/L the WD diagnostic tool, burn it to a cd and boot from it, run the Diag on the drive> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&sid=30&lang=en

Back to shoveling Snow


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain that your Hard Drive Priority in the Boot section of the bios has the drive you want to boot from set as FIRST in there?


----------

